# Franklin Graham Festival: Man is a FOUR part being?!



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2006)

Well the good news is that the Franklin Graham Festival is ongoing with tomorrow being the last day. That's good news because it will be over soon and the parachurch organization uniting Roman Catholics, Word of Faith, Pentecostals, Calvary Chapels, Southern Baptists, and other like minded "Evangelicals" will be gone soon.

I was running this morning and passed by the festival at the Sports Park in Chatan. It was a children's event with really good amplification so I got to hear some interesting theology in the 6-8 minutes I ran by. Here is what the children were being taught:

Children, we are made of many parts in one person. We have a body consisting of our hands and our heads and our legs and other body parts. We have a mind that does the thinking. The third part of us is our personality - our likes and our dislikes. Finally, we have a soul. That is the part that lives forever with God.

I thus learned from them that our hope consists not of a Resurrected Body but a mindless soul with no personality living with God forever... 

I'll be so glad when they're gone.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 3, 2006)

These people sound like Orphics or somethng. I do believe they've gotten worse. Makes ya want to memorize Colossians!


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 4, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Well the good news is that the Franklin Graham Festival is ongoing with tomorrow being the last day. That's good news because it will be over soon and the parachurch organization uniting Roman Catholics, Word of Faith, Pentecostals, Calvary Chapels, Southern Baptists, and other like minded "Evangelicals" will be gone soon.
> 
> I was running this morning and passed by the festival at the Sports Park in Chatan. It was a children's event with really good amplification so I got to hear some interesting theology in the 6-8 minutes I ran by. Here is what the children were being taught:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 4, 2006)

He really parachurchs up with heretical groups?


----------



## SRoper (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, they just keep adding more parts; it's hard to keep up. Reminds me of the arms race between the razor manufacturers.


----------

